# Kareen Schröter, Silke Hollender, Odette Bereska & Christine Krech - Und nächstes Jahr am Balaton HD 720p (DDR 1980) [6V]



## Sledge007 (16 Aug. 2014)

*


Silke Hollender - Und nächstes Jahr am Balaton HD 720p (DDR 1980)







download | mirror




 








Kareen Schröter - Und nächstes Jahr am Balaton HD 720p 1 (DDR 1980)






download | mirror




 








Kareen Schröter - Und nächstes Jahr am Balaton HD 720p 2 & 3

(DDR 1980)






download | mirror




 








Odette Bereska - Und nächstes Jahr am Balaton HD 720p (DDR 1980)






download | mirror




 








Kareen Schröter, Silke Hollender, Odette Bereska & Christine Krech

- Und nächstes Jahr am Balaton HD 720p (DDR 1980)






download | mirror




 

​

mfg Sledge



*


----------



## tellwand (16 Aug. 2014)

Lang,lang ist es her - aber das waren wenigstens noch Filme mit "Haut".


----------



## arni1900 (16 Aug. 2014)

...ja bei Kareen Schröter waren die Kinos noch knackevoll !


----------



## Zeus40 (18 Aug. 2014)

KULT ! 

:thx: schön!


----------



## Sarafin (18 Aug. 2014)

tellwand schrieb:


> Lang,lang ist es her - aber das waren wenigstens noch Filme mit "Haut".


 ja und auch noch mit " Haar"...tolle Fotos,danke für die schönen Erinnerungen!!


----------



## benjenkins (19 Aug. 2014)

Danke Sledge!


----------



## dalliboy01 (5 Juli 2019)

Waren richtig gute File, danke


----------



## MacFalken (17 Okt. 2019)

Gibt es eventuell eine Chance für einen Reup? Würde mich freuen


----------



## dalliboy01 (7 Juni 2020)

Danke, waren schöne Filme.


----------

